# Whistler jig heads



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Any of you guys use them for eyes tipped with crawlers or minnies and how do you use them ?? My sisters ex swore by them by slow drifting them behind a low wind day or just reel in slow and bouncing them off the bottom. When he used night crawlers he would only use half a worm. I saw him pull a 31 inch 8.25 pound out of Cinnamon Lake back in 2001. Just wanted to see if there were any more success stories out there. Thanks again......Rich


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Post spawn tipped with large minnows dragged from weed edges. Me and my brother have limited out in a little over an hr. Pink and chart/orange are best


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

1/4 oz seems to be our best


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Love Whistler jig heads for Walleye. Minnow or 1/4-1/2 worm. gold, orange, pink are my favorites.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Used to use a similar bait....Little John Spinner
Does Les's still sell those?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I always have them in my tackle box. I don't use them much but have had days when they are amazing, they have been good during post spawn for eyes at Erie and locally. Tipping with a crawler (1/2 crawler) or minnow in some cases. I have them in many different sizes and colors.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Same here. I always keep a dozen or so of each color in 1/16-1/4oz mainly using the 1/8 in orange. 
When I have minnows I like using one with a minnow hooked thru the lips. I cast them out,let them drop. Then hop them back to me letting them hit the bottom each drop.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A must have definitely. Good all year round.

Don


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Les's Bait has a large selection of Little Johns(propeller jigs). They are a walleye slayer, tipped with a minnow(cold water), or a piece of crawler as the water warms up!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys I'm kinda new to walleye fishing as I always liked largemouth and catfish fishing but with me living close to skeeter and summit st. dam I should target a great tasting fish. I remember my sisters ex would use the whistler jig and that was his secret hush hush bait at skeeter and New London and when they lived at Cinnamon Lake. He would actually take the jig off his pole before he pulled up to the dock so people didn't see what he was using to catch his eyes lol. Thanks again.......Rich


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

So have any of you tried trolling for eye's with these jigs?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Years ago at ladue I would slow troll with these and beetle spins and catch tons of white perch and sometimes nice smallmouth when close to the rocks...Whistler jigs are awesome. You troll anything...once tied on a 3/4 oz sinker and simple hook tipped with chunk bait and got a nice bass...you never know if you don't try it.

Don.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

tsw said:


> Les's Bait has a large selection of Little Johns(propeller jigs). They are a walleye slayer, tipped with a minnow(cold water), or a piece of crawler as the water warms up!


There is another method to fishing Northland Whistler Propeller Jigs....if I told you......works at Berlin....(hint)>>>>7 foot or longer tod


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mark's bait on 14 has tons of these...love em and caught quite a few fish with them. Love the spinner. 
...should be back up to stock as I bought around $100 worth over the winter lol.

Don.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Mark's bait on 14 has tons of these...love em and caught quite a few fish with them. Love the spinner.
> ...should be back up to stock as I bought around $100 worth over the winter lol.
> 
> Don.


Those are nice. I've been toying around with some different brand "road runner" type bladed jigs. There "trout magnets" there nice. 
When I'm going all live bait I use the Whistler/propeller style head. When I have a twister tail or swim bait I'm normally using a roadrunner style head. But will still tip that as well with a 1/4" chunk of worm or even a minnow in cold water....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Gander out in mentor has a ton of jigs plus everything else...love the place. I really miss the twinsburg location...would go there on lunch about every day lol.

Don.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Try these on perch when the bite is slow,you won't be disappointed. Tip with a minnow and bounce the bottom.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They are great. I never leave the dock with out them. One year I went to Northern Manitoba with the guy I worked for at the time. The whole trip there in the truck he kept telling me that you have to have this one “secret” bait to catch the walleyes on, but he wouldn’t tell me what it was until we got on the water. So the first day on the water he ties on the “secret” jig, which turned out to be a whistler jig. It blew his mind when I dug out a Plano tackle box with every size and color of whistler jig made. He was really competitive and wanted to outfish me with his “secret lures”. It didn’t work out for him.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not trolling with them.... "Strolling". Trolling motor down, slow contour trolling works just fine... Late spring off the reefs at Erie.... strolled around the edges off Niagara/ Cone and just crushed em'. That day it was a green and white 1/4 tipped with a minnow....


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Not trolling with them.... "Strolling". Trolling motor down, slow contour trolling works just fine... Late spring off the reefs at Erie.... strolled around the edges off Niagara/ Cone and just crushed em'. That day it was a green and white 1/4 tipped with a minnow....


Oh you know my little secret! Since it's out, I do the same, trolling motor on slow working the edges of the reefs. following the contour using a gold beetle spin with a minnow and no plastic. Killer! Driving through the traffic pulling eyes!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Many a time when staring at the "skunk", I've remembered the Whistler jigs and they've saved the day for me! Thanks for reminding me that I need to stock up some. Looks like a trip to the store is in order!


----------

